# enlarged fetal bladder



## jenny25

has anyone else been through this?:cry::cry:


----------



## v2007

Bump for Jenny 

:hugs::hugs:

V xxxx


----------



## leos_try

jenny25 said:


> has anyone else been through this?:cry::cry:

I haven't been able to find anything on this forum, besides your thread, 
what was the outcome?


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I've been through this if you want to message me.


----------



## mamawannabee

My LO has enlarged kidneys, it is not the same problem but I am assuming they are similar. The doctors seem pretty sure that at worst, LO will need surgery, and at best, it will go away on its own or just need monitoring after birth. It's not the exact same so I don't want to give you false hope if it is from different causes, but I would have to assume the bladder would be the same. I know google is not normally your friend when you are worried, but for the kidney issues I have actually found it helpful. :hugs:


----------



## leos_try

Thank you for the response. 
I've google and have a better understanding now. Plus met w/ OB today and he said that we will have to wait and see at the 16 week scan. He did state that it was draining but just slower rate so there's likely blockage to what extent is too early to say. I'm hopeful and praying that it'll resolve on its own. We are pretty confident that this is not a chromosome abnormality issue as we test all chromosomes before we did the embryo transfer and they were all normal. I'm feeling a little bit better but am still anxious for things to be resolved.


----------



## leos_try

Went in for my follow up US today, baby's bladder is normal size and everything is looking great and baby's measuring on track. We are so relieved! :happydance: We've been very anxious for the past 4 weeks waiting for this day and was hopeful that things would resolve on its own, which it did. Feel very grateful and blessed.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Amazing. Wonderful news. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Bala

Hi All, Can someone advise whether anyone come across same situation and got positive results. I am expecting my first Twin babies, during 13week s scanning one baby got NT 7.5mm and we have advised to do the selective termination to save other baby, we have done CVS (at Radclif Oxford University) on and the results came as normal, but during our 15weeks+2days scanning this same baby got Enlarged bladder, and doctors advised that this baby is not going to make and also there is a high risk for other baby to do the shunt, I am now 18weeks+4days, have advised to terminate this pregnancy, there is a high risk for other baby for selective termination, dont know what to do, I want my both babies and dont want to terminate this pregnancy at all, I am praying and staying positive. Sleepless nights and totally devasting.
Can someone please kindly advise if you came up with positive outcomes. Thank you.


----------



## mamawannabee

Bala said:


> Hi All, Can someone advise whether anyone come across same situation and got positive results. I am expecting my first Twin babies, during 13week s scanning one baby got NT 7.5mm and we have advised to do the selective termination to save other baby, we have done CVS (at Radclif Oxford University) on and the results came as normal, but during our 15weeks+2days scanning this same baby got Enlarged bladder, and doctors advised that this baby is not going to make and also there is a high risk for other baby to do the shunt, I am now 18weeks+4days, have advised to terminate this pregnancy, there is a high risk for other baby for selective termination, dont know what to do, I want my both babies and dont want to terminate this pregnancy at all, I am praying and staying positive. Sleepless nights and totally devasting.
> Can someone please kindly advise if you came up with positive outcomes. Thank you.

Our little girl is now 3 months old, and on the outside you would have no idea she has any problems. She has a multicystic displastic kidney which is what caused the kidneys and bladder to be enlarged on u/s when I was pregnant. So far the only thing we have had to do for her is daily antibiotics (since birth) and she will be going for some invasive tests this Tuesday, which may lead to surgery, but hopefully will just mean monitoring her frequently and continuation of antibiotics possibly. I can only imagine how big of a decision this is for you, I know how hard it was for me just dealing with the news when I was pregnant, as they made me worry about down syndrome and other problems that this is associated with. In the end I decided not even to have the amnio, and just let things be. I am so glad I did, our little girl should be able to live a healthy, almost normal life, just with some extra doctor appointments, and only one kidney. Good luck, and feel free to PM me if you'd like!


----------



## seventeenyear

leos_try said:


> Went in for my follow up US today, baby's bladder is normal size and everything is looking great and baby's measuring on track. We are so relieved! :happydance: We've been very anxious for the past 4 weeks waiting for this day and was hopeful that things would resolve on its own, which it did. Feel very grateful and blessed.

Good stuff! Happy for you. we got our 12 week ultrasound results saying a cyst or bladder problem. I have a Specialist appointment and I hope and pray we get so information as to what is happening.. better yet lets hope like yours it is ok. best wishes xx


----------



## Riggers87

Hi everyone, 

When I went for my dating scan at 12 weeks I was told that the baby had an enlarged bladder. I had a cvs done everything which has come back normal (massive relief) however when me and my partner went for a follow up scan at 14 weeks the babys bladder has gone from measuring 20mm to 43mm :( We have another appointment when I am 16 weeks next week with a specialist but I was just wondering if anyone has had similar problems and if so what was the outcomes? Me and my partner are devastated as this is our first pregnancy. I have done a lot of research on the internet but just want to know what other people went through, I am going out my mind with worry.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'm glad the cvs came out clear. Did they tell you anything more? With us they did a cvs and it turned out to be genetic so they couldn't help us any further. But if the test was clear they said they'd talk to us about putting in a stint to help him release fluid. How is your amniotic fluid? Is baby releasing pee at all do you know? I was told it could be from a minor blockage (such as a twisted urethra) to a full blockage and that would determine their options. 

Google didn't help us on this one either. It's really quite rare and for me we had such a different outcome that it was hard to relate to other stories. For you the best thing is the clear cvs now see what the dr says. Where do you live? Are you inserts care of a perinatologist?


----------



## Riggers87

Thanks for the reply alwayspraying. I am sorry to hear about your cvs results. The doctor didnt tell us anythign more apart from the size of the babys bladder and explained to us about the need for amniotic fluid for lung development and the possiblity of renal failure. As of yet the amniotic fluid is fine. They havent mentioned to us about if the baby is peeing at all. I am from Manchester in England and am under the care of a Perinatologist at Manchester St Marys hospital. It is just frustrating to having to wait to see the specialist without knowing any options available to us apart from termination which is the last thing both me and my partner want to do.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I hate to ask this but are they talking about termination? I'm just wondering how serious the dr is considering this. If your amniotic fluid is good the that's a positive sign. It means that baby is peeing. The fluid is actually the urine from baby it gets cycled over and over. there's such a huge range of seriousness that this could be so it's hard to say where you are at. I was told that (say it wasn't genetic and was a blockage) it could be as serious as needing immediate intervention in utero. Meaning shipping me off to a hospital on the other side of the country and having surgery on the baby while still inside. Baby would have to survive on its own upto 23 weeks I think before they would offer that surgery. The best case is that I'd carry baby as far as I could and they would have surgery on him after he was born and everything would be fine as its a common and easy surgery. Clearly a ton of variance between the two. 

The surgery on baby while still inside is incredibly uncommon and highly experimental and they don't like doing it. It's a risk to mom and baby for an unknown outcome. I was told tv shows make it seem so much easier and more common than it really is. So they like to we how baby will progress on its own. 

Ok all that aside. I'm surprised they aren't saying more to you about prognosis. Or maybe it's a wait and see kind of thing. It's possible for it to cortect itself naturally. 50% of the cases do that and they don't know why or how. But the blockage just goes away and all is normal again. I'm not sure if thats still a possibility for you.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'm sorry your going through this. It's horrible and lonely because its quite rare. I hope my rambling may help a little. It's so unfair and hard when pregnancy is hard enough without complications. You are in excellent care so that's very important. I'm thrilled for you the cvs is clear that's such a big step. Do you know if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## jenny25

My pregnancy had too be terminated as the bladder doubled in size in a week and went right into his chest when we got the post m results he also had gastroskisis he wouldn't of had a chance at life but finally now pregnant with a healthy little boy x


----------



## vrose

Hi All,

I have joined the forum today and looking for some advice, I see that you have all had babies with enlarged bladders and some have very positive and some have had very negative outcomes.

We have just had our 12 week scan after conceiving via IVF and told our baby has an enlarged bladder. It is 11mm. I was wondering if anyone can give advice about what to do, what not to do and how to cope until we get to our 16 week scan as that is when they next want to do a scan. 

How large did other babies bladders get before they resolved and went back to a normal size? Was anyone told about Patau or Edwards syndrome at the time?

Hope to hear from someone!


----------



## HoHeBo

Hi, I too had my 12 week appointment and told baby had enlarged bladder. Not finding many current 2012 posts re: the matter. Most of what I've read was very depressing and 2-3 years old. They want to see me next week to look at bladder again and hope it resolves itself. I did exactly what they said not to do and hit the computer to arm myself with info...I'm home alone (hubby out of town) and am a wreck...not to mention my ALL DAY/all NIGHT SICKNESS is debilitating me!!! 
Where are you in the process? I'm in Dallas, Tx and awaiting week 13 appointment and results from maternit21 test. I'm FREAKing out!!! Want to go into my OB office on Monday to look for myself at babies bladder...I can't wait for next Friday...agonizing, worry packed waiting might be too much for me. Can you fill me in more on your situation?


----------



## Haileemommy

I am pregnant with a girl that has enlarged bladder and was so happy to find your positive outcome since the prognosis for girls with enlarged bladders is so so grim..
May I please ask what size was your baby's bladder?

Thank you so much!


----------



## MoBaby

. 
Didn't realize his was a super old post.


----------



## Starlight288

Hi,
Just wanted to pop in as our baby had a similar issue but did not end well. Our baby showed an enlarged bladder at our 12 week scan but my doctors had no idea. We went on to another hospital and unfortunate the baby had no hb @14 weeks. They mentioned a bladder obstruction . Testing came back for no chromosomal issues but hydrophic (swelled) cells so our baby had no chance of survival. 

Not sure about any other information or reasoning.


----------



## 1st_pregnancy

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to post some hope since I just went through this situation myself. At our ultrasound at 11 weeks 3 days, everything about our baby looked healthy, except we kept noticing a large black spot in baby's belly. The doctor told that baby's bladder was much larger than it should be and that there is a possibility baby has posterior urethral valves. I guess a "normal" bladder is <6mm but our baby's was 8mm. The doctor immediately started using phrases like "terminate the pregnancy". We were in a fog. The last week has been horrible...lots of crying, praying, and googling.

At 12 weeks, 2 days, we went to a different doctor for another ultrasound. To our surprise, baby's bladder was back to the size it should be! In fact, the doctor was even able to see the baby urinate during the ultrasound appointment so we know the urinary tract is working correctly. In short, the issue self-corrected.

We know we have a long way to go, but we are relieved to know that this issue is hopefully behind us. I am sure there are a lot of other stories of hope out there but people just haven't posted them so I wanted to offer mine so the next mom-to-be in this situation can find something positive to read. Reading medical studies was my lifeline this last week so I suggest looking for those as a bridge of hope, too.

xo


----------



## whoknowz

Thank you so much for sharing your stories! I am in the same situation now, had a 12 week US that showed enlarged bladder 10mm. Expert doctor told me not to worry and that 90% cases resolve spontaneously if chromosomes are normal. So far all the test results have come normal and I have an amniocentesis scheduled at 16 weeks when they will again check anatomy. For those who had spontaneous resolution, could you please share how was the rest of the pregnancy and how are the little ones? Were there any health issues after birth?


----------



## sethsmummy

whoknowz said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your stories! I am in the same situation now, had a 12 week US that showed enlarged bladder 10mm. Expert doctor told me not to worry and that 90% cases resolve spontaneously if chromosomes are normal. So far all the test results have come normal and I have an amniocentesis scheduled at 16 weeks when they will again check anatomy. For those who had spontaneous resolution, could you please share how was the rest of the pregnancy and how are the little ones? Were there any health issues after birth?

hi lovely, my boy didn't have spontaneous resolution but I wanted to wish you the best of luck in hopes that your baby does <3


----------

